# Post the Fastest DNS in Your Network



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi. Recently I changed my default DNS and experienced faster Internet. Web pages load faster and everything seems good. I realized that most perple use the default DNS which is most of the time not the fastest one. I have created this thread to post the fastest DNS available in your network. 

Do 'benchmark' various DNS, there is a fantastic tool available named 'Namebench' (link: *code.google.com/p/namebench/).

I request members to run this tool on your system, let it run a DNS benchmark and post the results here.

*Suggested format:*

ISP
Reported primary DNS server
Reported secondary DNS server
Reported tertiary DNS server
Mean response duration graph (provided by the software generated report)

Note: the test takes some time to complete. Additionnaly, do not use at least '100' as the parameter for 'number of queries'.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

That tool takes a lot of time, anyway earlier I found out that among the safe dns servers Google @ 8.8.8.8 was the fastest and most reliable. I use it exclusively, used to give 10ms ping with beam telecom, with BSNL I get around 50ms


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

Try running the test with just 100 queries. In my case, Google public DNS came 5th and was slightly slower than the fastest DNS (forgot the name, will run the tool again later).


----------



## udit247 (Mar 3, 2014)

Google DNS comes fastest in my case and I have switched from ISP's DNS to Google DNS!


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)

iirc some dns name 'dwl in' was the fastest for me. Will run the test later again to post more detailed results


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2014)

The test did took so much time. I am on MTNL 3G.

ISP: MTNL 3G

Primary Server 	:  8.8.4.4 - Google Public DNS-2
Secondary Server : 192.168.1.1 - SYS-192.168.1.1
Tertiary Server : 203.90.66.79 - hclinfinet IN

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=y%2Cx%2Cx&chd=e%3AJoMUMzQkRlRvSVT8V.sM.3&chxp=0|2%2C696&chxr=1%2C0%2C1550|2%2C-77.5%2C1627.5&chxtc=1%2C-720&chco=0000ff&chbh=a&chs=720x195&cht=bhg&chxl=0%3A|Tatanova%20IN|Amar%20ISP%20BD|Omantel-14%20OM|PaceNet%20IN|SYS-192.168.1.1|Omantel-16%20OM|UltraDNS-2|DynGuide|DWL%20IN|hclinfinet%20IN|Google%20Public%20DNS-2|1%3A|0|160|320|480|640|800|960|1120|1280|1440|1550|2%3A|Duration%20in%20ms.

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?chxt=y%2Cx%2Cx&chd=e%3AAYYPa3hUhhkPnYnnuDwD.3&chxp=0|2%2C94&chxr=1%2C0%2C210|2%2C-10.5%2C220.5&chxtc=1%2C-720&chco=0000ff&chbh=a&chs=720x195&cht=bhg&chxl=0%3A|UltraDNS-2|DynGuide|Amar%20ISP%20BD|Omantel-16%20OM|Omantel-14%20OM|DWL%20IN|PaceNet%20IN|Tatanova%20IN|hclinfinet%20IN|Google%20Public%20DNS-2|SYS-192.168.1.1|1%3A|0|20|40|60|80|100|120|140|160|180|200|210|2%3A|Duration%20in%20ms.

I guess I need to change my OpenDNS to Google DNS.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 27, 2014)

ISP : BSNL
Reported primary DNS server : SYS-192.168.1.23 (BSNL DNS)
Reported secondary DNS server : 203.124.230.12 (Tatanova Mumbai IN)
Reported tertiary DNS server : 220.226.206.216 (Parle IN)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14425&d=1401162418

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14426&d=1401162437

Even then, I use BSNL's DNS as primary and Google DNS as secondary as some webpages fail to open on the default BSNL's DNS.
Another useful benchmarking utility, I generally use - *www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm


----------

